# krill?



## fatfingers (Nov 20, 2003)

i'm just picked up some frozen krill from my lfs. are these good for my reds? they're about 4.5" now. i wanted to give them something different, rather than beefhearts, pellets, and feeders. let me know, thanks guys.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

krill is good for P's. My reds love it. and it brings out their color nicely.


----------



## The Wave (Oct 22, 2003)

Bigkrup444 said:


> krill is good for P's. My reds love it. and it brings out their color nicely.

















and try some shrimp to.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

everything about krill is good!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> everything about krill is good!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

good!!


----------



## crownfire (Nov 25, 2003)

Krill rocks and it smells wonderfull.....


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crownfire said:


> Krill rocks and it smells wonderfull.....


 yes it does









just like the smilie in my signiture :laugh:

my reds love krill and i love it cause it floats and then they will eat it :nod:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

krill is good but shrimp is pretty much the same thing and you can get it raw at the store for alot cheaper, besides fresh food is always better for your P's than packaged sh*t


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

mr_meanor said:


> krill is good but shrimp is pretty much the same thing and you can get it raw at the store for alot cheaper, besides fresh food is always better for your P's than packaged sh*t


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Really good!!


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Krill or shrimp both good.


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

Krill is good ...........


----------



## dudelo560 (Oct 30, 2003)

:laugh: Krill is good...and if wanna expeirence something better put yer nose up to the container and take a nice whif of it lmao


----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Awesome stuff makes em real red!!


----------



## KILLERLEXUS (Feb 3, 2003)

krill is so expense. like $4 for 4oz (1/4 lb).better off buying shrimp from supermarket, like $5 for a whole pound.just buy like 6 pieces of shrimp at a time.enough for a week, that way it is fresh and u dont have to freeze it.much cheaper.


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

yeah i agree, shrimp is the way too go


----------



## JYUB (Dec 19, 2003)

what about plankton>??my friend gave me a bunch of that freeze dried hikari crap, will they eat it???


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

i agree its always good to mix there diets krill a winner for me


----------



## 94NDTA (Jul 14, 2003)

obieinctown said:


> what about plankton>??my friend gave me a bunch of that freeze dried hikari crap, will they eat it???:rock:


 For a while, thats all mine would eat. I grew really fast when it did eat it. It has like 67% crude protein. Plus it is suppose to be color enhancing.


----------

